# Just had her 2nd litter!



## texasaggieofc (Apr 14, 2011)

My Britannia Petite just had her 2nd litter. She was pregnant when we got her, and ended up losing that litter. We rebred her again and she just had 4 kits. 

Not in the nest box, mind you. 

She thought we were giving her a box of straw to do with as she pleased so she moved it inside her house and added her fur to it. Now I'm just hoping this cold snap we have tonight doesn't get to them!


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 14, 2011)

So, what are they on? Are they under her fur? We like to keep our babies inside the garage, but I dont know at what point we can put them out. The winds we have had are constant, and very strong..So, we've kept them in the garage..When can we move them out, do you suppose?


----------



## texasaggieofc (Apr 14, 2011)

They're in a wood house. Wood floor, two holes one in the front, one in the back for "access". The "house" floor is wood. They're on her fur plus straw. The hutch  (which has a wire floor) has been covered with a tarp to retain heat.


----------



## texasaggieofc (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok, so it's supposed to get down to 56 tonight and we're supposed to have severe storms. Now normally, the cage would be waterproof, but given that they're calling for 40+mph winds and large hail, I don't know that for a fact that it will stay dry. Should I move them to the nestbox and bring them in?


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you have a garage you can put them in? What did you end up doing?


----------



## texasaggieofc (Apr 15, 2011)

No garage... added an extra tarp to the outside of the cage... they stayed dried and warm. (And I think mama likes the extra shade!)


----------

